# Belt problem...I think



## Cmvr06 (Sep 12, 2009)

Guys,

Maybe you can help me out with this. So I pick up my husband from his boat in the GTO. It's running fine. He drives it home then suddenly it starts squealing like a tortured horse. It's still running fine. We get it home and the squealing still hasn't gone away. My husband sprayed some wd40 on the belts thinking that they might just be a little dry, that didn't work. We bought some belt conditioner that didn't work. It squeals in idol, accelleration, but not when you are driving really slow or when you push in on the clutch to shift. Any ideas?? This is stupid because this was a certified preowned and since we got it, we have put about 230 miles on it. 174 of which was the drive from the dealership. Hope someone can help...it's not just a little cricket...it's like old smoking heap of a car cricket.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Belts are cheap, replace it. Putting WD40 on it probably made it worse. Or it could be an alternator bearing going south. They make a hell of a racket when they go bad too.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Wd-40 plus belt = NO, Might have a tensor going south(keeps the belt tight.)

But in either case both are simple easy fixes.


----------



## Cmvr06 (Sep 12, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Wd-40 plus belt = NO, Might have a tensor going south(keeps the belt tight.)
> 
> But in either case both are simple easy fixes.


Thanks for that. I didn't know about the WD40 being bad. I just grabbed the first thing I thought of. I think we are going to take it into Pontiac tomorrow. If it isn't covered by the warranty then I am going to hunt down the *******s who sold the car to us. I have been having nothing but trouble with that dealership, they have had my hard tags in their office for two weeks now and they haven't called us about them. They were suppose to be sent to our house since we are almost 200 miles away...gotta love living in the Florida Keys...away from EVERYTHING. The temp tags expire tomorrow...


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

I also have a squeaky belt and it keeps coming back. Just got the belts replaced and squeaks after 400 miles. Took it back to dealer who cleaned it and it was back before I drove it back home. Taking it back again and they will try a new belt. Maybe it is something else.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Monarofan said:


> I also have a squeaky belt and it keeps coming back. Just got the belts replaced and squeaks after 400 miles. Took it back to dealer who cleaned it and it was back before I drove it back home. Taking it back again and they will try a new belt. Maybe it is something else.


Check the belt tensioner.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check the tension on the belt. I found that Goodyear Gatorback belts don't squeek either. They can' be found at Autozone/Advance Auto and are only a few $$ more. Well worth it.


----------



## Lowe48_03 (Nov 13, 2009)

I had a belt sweaking also, but only at low RPM's. Turned out my water pump was bad, and blew the head casket. Only 57,000 miles!!!!!! Dealer said it was my problem. $2400 later, I have replaced head caskets and ported/polished the heads.


----------



## Lowe48_03 (Nov 13, 2009)

Check everthing. Belts, pullies, WATER PUMP. Water pump was $160.


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

Took it back to the dealer. I had the Gatorback on there already. Squeek came back after 400 miles. According to the dealer GM just issues a tech alert that a new belt is being recommended. I will wait for the new belt and give it a try.


----------



## Bob's GTO (Dec 16, 2009)

yea im telling you guys its bad water pumps if you have replaced both belts and both tensioners and its still noisy its most likley a bad water pump.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ my g/f had $2000+ in warrenty work done for squeaky belts over about 3 dffiernet services. They replaced everything several times and it keeps comming back. Keep in mind it is agarage queen 05 wtih 18k miles.

My 04 does it only when it is really cold or wet outside so I'm thinking its a condensation issue as it goes away after about 3-5 minutes. Same with hers after a few minutes it goes away but lately it as been taking longer for hers.


----------

